# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > General Discussion >  Mantella Species Studbook - 2014 - World Wide

## Joshua Ralph

Hi all, 

I have decided that it is about time to get a Studbook for this species started, as so much work goes into conserving them and breeding them, it was about time it was controlled a little bit more. 

I will be coming up with a studbook shortly for World-wide dealings, so if you would like to be involved, then either comment or PM for further information!  :Smile:  

Many thanks 

Joshua

----------


## Paul

PM Sent

----------


## bill

Just let me know what I can do to help.

----------


## Lynn

I am excited to follow along  :Butterfly: 
Keep us posted. 
Keep in mind you could consider submitting a care article here on Frog Forum.

I'm sure John Clare would love to hear about it.
View Profile: John - Frog Forum
Let me know if you should need addition contact information.

Good luck, Joshua

----------


## Paul

I thought about that too Lynn, but it seems everyone points to Marc S. Mantella Faq as the bible for Mantella care. I started a thread for people with mantillas to post the setups and such they have found that work so we could compile a site based care guide as well, but no activity on it.

----------


## bill

Paul? Where is that thread? I didn't have my mantellas at the time you probably started it.

----------


## Paul

Here it is.

http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...-pictures.html


I haven't added anything new to it in a while. Prob need to do a brief update.

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Hi all, 

Blimey there is finally interest in my studbook idea! lol 
I'll give John a PM, Lynn, to see if I could get advice from him about it all. I pretty much have data on the numbers of species kept within captivity but because its all anonymous, I have no details! lol 
I am in the process of writing care sheets from these species for AKF, which I was going to post to FrogForum aswell  :Smile:  

But to update , I have about 12 people already involved with the book, but majority are with _M.aurantiaca_...

Many thanks all, 

Joshua

----------


## bill

Blimey? I thought you Brits only used that on tv shows and movies. I didn't think you guys actually used that word!! Lol

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> Blimey? I thought you Brits only used that on tv shows and movies. I didn't think you guys actually used that word!! Lol


Bill my dear friend, I am forever using that word haha :P

----------


## bill

Haha! You're a good bloke josh!!

Have you seen any info in this natural hybrid yet?
https://www.facebook.com/frogforum/p...46096365421653

I find it interesting, but brings up SO many thoughts and questions about hybridization.

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Lmao! Thank you very much Bill, your a good guy too!  :Smile:  

And hmmm, I heard rumors about some possible Hybrid of _Mantella cowanni_ and _Mantella baroni_... I think it should be added to the long list of Hybrid Mantella species or possible new ones, would be interested to find out the outcome! lol

----------


## TKexotics

Will keep this in mind since we are planning on getting some Mantella's in the neir future.
Stil not decided of it's gonna be M. madagascariensis or M. expectata though... propably we will be ending up getting them both.  :Smile:

----------

